

10 days a week anyone? (A Guide to Metric Time) - jashmenn
http://zapatopi.net/metrictime/

======
cperciva
I don't know if this is an easter egg or just how Google's calculator
naturally parses things, but it knows exactly what 10 days a week is:

    
    
      10 (days a week) = 1.42857143
    

<http://www.google.com/search?q=10+days+a+week>

